# News Release Assault With A Weapon At Canadian Forces Base Shilo



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jul 2012)

News Release
Assault With A Weapon At Canadian Forces Base Shilo

CFNIS NR - 2012-05 - July 29, 2012

OTTAWA - There was an altercation between two Canadian Forces (CF) members at Canadian Forces Base Shilo early this morning.

One CF member was treated for a non life-threatening gun shot wound as a result of the altercation. The other CF member was arrested and is in police custody. The weapon has been seized and it is confirmed that it is not a military-issued weapon.

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) is currently investigating the incident. No charges have been laid at this time.

The CFNIS is an independent Military Police unit with a mandate to investigate serious and sensitive matters in relation to National Defence property, DND employees and CF personnel serving in Canada and abroad.

-30-

For more information about the CFNIS, please go to http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2824

For more information about the CFNIS Investigation Process, please go to http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2960

Media contact:

Major Greg Poehlmann

Public Affairs Officer, CFNIS

Telephone: 613-614-9388


----------



## GAP (29 Jul 2012)

No matter what, the CF is still just a cross-section of Canada,  warts and all......


----------



## Maxadia (30 Jul 2012)

Damm, I hate seeing things like this.


----------



## poinf (30 Jul 2012)

In my opinion that actually does make you a bad person. You really need to think be for your next post.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jul 2012)

I wish a speedy recovery to the wounded. Whatever may of happen, we"ll let the law take it's course.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Jul 2012)

Shocking. I hope the soldier recovers.


----------



## Popurhedoff (30 Jul 2012)

I wish the wounded member a speedy recovery, physically and mentally.  Once the investigation is completed and the facts released then the recommendations will be made public.

Finding the root cause of this incident, and the extenuating circumstances is paramount to help to prevent this from happening again.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## hagan_91 (30 Jul 2012)

I wonder what the altercation was. Had to be over something serious for one soldier to shoot another.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2012)

hagan_91 said:
			
		

> I wonder what the altercation was. Had to be over something serious for one soldier to shoot another.



I'm sure we'll find out soon enough, without calling for rumour or speculation.

Let the investigation run it's course.


----------



## dogger1936 (30 Jul 2012)

I just read the comments on the CBC site. It scares me to think some of these people commenting may have kids or may be responsible of a 7/11 shift schedule somewhere.  

Why oh why do I subject myself to these comments........


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Jul 2012)

I hate to hear of these things.  They can and do happen to us too.  Speedy and full recovery to the wounded party.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2012)

*A reminder:  Under Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms, "any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal"*​


> The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS), the investigative arm of the Canadian Forces Military Police, charged a member of the Canadian Forces (CF) for attempted murder and other charges on July 30, 2012, in relation to an incident that occurred at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Shilo on July 29, 2012.
> 
> Master Corporal Clarence Stillman, who is posted to CFB Shilo, was charged with two counts of attempted murder contrary to section 239 of the Criminal Code of Canada (CCC), four counts of careless use of a firearm contrary to section 86 of the CCC, four counts of pointing a firearm contrary to section 87 of the CCC, and possession of a weapon for a dangerous purpose contrary to section 88 of the CCC.
> 
> Another member of the CF was treated for a non life-threatening gun shot wound as a result of the altercation ....


CFNIS Info-machine, 30 Jul 12


----------



## MikeL (30 Jul 2012)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/soldier-charged-with-attempted-murder-after-altercation-1.898399



> Soldier charged with attempted murder after altercation
> 
> CTVNews.ca Staff
> Published Monday, Jul. 30, 2012 7:12PM EDT
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Oct 2013)

The latest:


> A master corporal who shot at two fellow soldiers after being thrown out of a party has been sentenced to six years in prison and will be discharged from the Canadian Forces.
> 
> On July 29, 2012, Clarence Stillman refused to leave a party in a house on base at Canadian Forces Base Shilo in Manitoba and a fight ensued, according to base spokeswoman Lori Truscott. He shot one man in the leg inside the house and shot another man who followed him out.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Oct 2013)

Just desserts. Too bad he'll come out of the pen worse that he went in.


----------



## pbi (28 Oct 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Just desserts. Too bad he'll come out of the pen worse that he went in.



Good point: something I've wondered about myself. I know that under our current laws, a military sentence of more than two years less a day means the individual is sent to federal penitentiary instead of DB. But, like Jim, I'm not sure that it does anything useful, at least not in the sense that DB was supposed to make "a better soldier".

ff topic:
When we did the Fed prison recces (back in my 1PP days), I used to wonder what the Fed system actually achieves, if we believe it is supposed to rehabilitate, as opposed to just "punish" or "warehouse". Then, serving in Kingston in later years, and coming into contact with people working for CSC and hearing about conditions in places like KP, Collins Bay or Millhaven, I started wondering again if the system we have is truly capable of "rehabilitating" so that a person comes out as a productive, law-abiding citizen.
Or does it just produce more skilled criminals who don't get caught so easily next time, thus creating the low recidivism figures that CSC tends to claim?


----------



## Lightguns (28 Oct 2013)

"Stillman has been released pending his appeal of the verdict but remains under strict conditions, including curfew. He _is also not allowed to leave the base_ without written permission ...."

Too bad, he will continue to leach off the Army while his appeal is rehearsed and heard!


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Oct 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> Good point: something I've wondered about myself. I know that under our current laws, a military sentence of more than two years less a day means the individual is sent to federal penitentiary instead of DB. But, like Jim, I'm not sure that it does anything useful, at least not in the sense that DB was supposed to make "a better soldier".
> 
> ff topic:
> When we did the Fed prison recces (back in my 1PP days), I used to wonder what the Fed system actually achieves, if we believe it is supposed to rehabilitate, as opposed to just "punish" or "warehouse". Then, serving in Kingston in later years, and coming into contact with people working for CSC and hearing about conditions in places like KP, Collins Bay or Millhaven, I started wondering again if the system we have is truly capable of "rehabilitating" so that a person comes out as a productive, law-abiding citizen.
> Or does it just produce more skilled criminals who don't get caught so easily next time, thus creating the low recidivism figures that CSC tends to claim?




I'm with you ... it is at the heart of my objections to the Conservative party's "law and order" agenda: some people need to be taken off the streets for a very, very, very long time in order to protect society; some people need a good hard dose of *punishment* for certain offences; but I cannot imagine that anyone is _rehabilitated_ in our prisons. I imagine - from experiences very similar to pbi's - that prisons harden and corrupt young people and teach them that a life of crime is a viable alternative.

So let's stop pretending: prison, at least as the Canadian system appears to me, an outsider, does not rehabilitate so let's start by not sending _salvageable_ young offenders to prison. (I'm sot sure what to do with them but let's start by not doing what doesn't meet our aims.)

Let's start making punishments fit the crime: what's the point of sending white collar criminals to jail? Punishment? Sure, there is some. But it would be better to force them to make restitution to their victims.

Finally - a strong and unpopular personal opinion: let's reintroduce public corporal punishment for selected offences, which, in my _opinion_ would include certain street level drug trafficking offences. It punishes and, if done in public, deters, also.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> "Stillman has been released pending his appeal of the verdict but remains under strict conditions, including curfew. He _is also not allowed to leave the base_ without written permission ...."
> 
> Too bad, he will continue to leach off the Army while his appeal is rehearsed and heard!


Maybe not - here's the next sentence in the story ....


> .... Regardless of the outcome of his appeal, Truscott said, the process to dismiss him from service will be completed in the coming months.


----------

